# Upgrading iMac (late 2014, 256GB SSD) with additional SSD or HDD?



## bioapfel (Nov 14, 2017)

Hi,

I am going to bring my iMac (late 2014, 256GB SSD inside) to my local Apple Service Provider this week to "connect something to the SATA connector inside" ...

What would you recommend?

a) additional 1TB SSD

or

b) additional 8TB HDD (7200rpm)

Is an internal HDD fast enough for working with Logic Pro X and sound libraries and audio recordings?

Or should I use external SSDs (in USB 3.0 case)?

Greetings,
Jakob


----------



## synthpunk (Nov 14, 2017)

Can you have a dual drive kit (OWC) in that model ?

If not, smaller (240G-500G) SSD for internal boot/Programs, etc.

External TB or USB3 SSD's for samples, etc.

7200 usb3 drives for backing up/media, etc.


----------



## bioapfel (Nov 14, 2017)

synthpunk said:


> Can you have a dual drive kit (OWC) in that model ?
> 
> If not, smaller (240G-500G) SSD for internal boot/Programs, etc.
> 
> ...



I already have an 256GB SSD in the iMac ... so you propose I skip the internal upgrade and go for external?


----------



## synthpunk (Nov 14, 2017)

Some imacs are able to have two internal SSD's with a OWC kit. I would look into that I think it was called data doubler ?


----------



## bioapfel (Nov 14, 2017)

synthpunk said:


> Some imacs are able to have two internal SSD's with a OWC kit. I would look into that I think it was called data doubler ?



Yes two drives are possible inside

Please help me decide:

What is better for music production and photos library (and other stuff)?

256GB SSD (Original) + additional internal 1 TB SSD 

OR

Fusion drive with 256 GB SSD (Original) and 8 TB HDD 

???


----------



## synthpunk (Nov 15, 2017)

1) No fusion drives, throw it in the garbage (or save it for when you sell of your imac one day). Replace it with best ssd you can afford. Most of the good 256G ones are under $100 now or a Samsung Pro 256G (10 yr warranty) is $125 on amazon.

2) I personally would put a second SSD in AND get a external TB/USB3 HDD.


----------



## Ron Kords (Nov 15, 2017)

I added a 1 TB Samsung external earlier in the year to an i7 256 SSD mac and it worked out well. I moved all my Spitfire and commonly used/slow to load stuff there (Abbey Road drms mostly) and left other stuff on the old 3TB external HDD.

I'll have to bite the bullet on a Mac Pro soonish but at least everything is loading quickly and working for now.... 

EDIT - think it was the T3 I got - £350...


----------

